# Option to display other DVRs at top



## Diana Collins (Aug 21, 2002)

This may be a bigger problem on the Roamio Pro than other DVRs, but having other available DVRs listed at the end of the My Shows list is a bit annoying. I know which DVR certain programs record on and would like to be able to just hit "right" once I'm on the My Shows list to get the list on the other DVR. As it is, I have to scroll all the way to the bottom of the list, which is already several pages long (after having the 2 Pros for a month) and keeps getting longer. It would be soooo much easier if the other DVR were at the top of the list (as an option, at least).


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)

Diana Collins said:


> This may be a bigger problem on the Roamio Pro than other DVRs, but having other available DVRs listed at the end of the My Shows list is a bit annoying. I know which DVR certain programs record on and would like to be able to just hit "right" once I'm on the My Shows list to get the list on the other DVR. As it is, I have to scroll all the way to the bottom of the list, which is already several pages long (after having the 2 Pros for a month) and keeps getting longer. It would be soooo much easier if the other DVR were at the top of the list (as an option, at least).


Has Tivo changed and no longer uses the -> button to skip to the bottom?


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

That works on all lists as well. This question is second only to those who don't know to use the zoom button to get to full screen content from the preview window.


----------



## dbattaglia001 (Feb 9, 2003)

Diana Collins said:


> This may be a bigger problem on the Roamio Pro than other DVRs, but having other available DVRs listed at the end of the My Shows list is a bit annoying. I know which DVR certain programs record on and would like to be able to just hit "right" once I'm on the My Shows list to get the list on the other DVR. As it is, I have to scroll all the way to the bottom of the list, which is already several pages long (after having the 2 Pros for a month) and keeps getting longer. It would be soooo much easier if the other DVR were at the top of the list (as an option, at least).


From the TiVo you tube video on the upcoming third column for categories, there will be a category for "Devices" and the video shows that this will contain the other TiVos on your network. So should get easier with the summer update.


----------



## Jed1 (Jun 18, 2013)

Diana Collins said:


> This may be a bigger problem on the Roamio Pro than other DVRs, but having other available DVRs listed at the end of the My Shows list is a bit annoying. I know which DVR certain programs record on and would like to be able to just hit "right" once I'm on the My Shows list to get the list on the other DVR. As it is, I have to scroll all the way to the bottom of the list, which is already several pages long (after having the 2 Pros for a month) and keeps getting longer. It would be soooo much easier if the other DVR were at the top of the list (as an option, at least).


Right now if you hit the scan/skip button, the button above the green D button, it will drop you down to the end of the list. If you hit it again it will bring you back to the top of the list. This works anywhere in the TiVo menu system.

Also once we get the summer update you will be able to move the devices to the top of the list. If you look at the TiVo YouTube video at the 1:05 minute mark you will see that being done. This is the same way you can change the priority of your Season Passes.
[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mbJmbXU4PlU[/media]


----------



## jay_winter (Jan 13, 2004)

jrtroo said:


> That works on all lists as well. This question is second only to those who don't know to use the zoom button to get to full screen content from the preview window.


jrtroo -- Please elaborate , because I'm one of those people! 
What is the "zoom" button? Thanks!


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

here on premiere and roamio remotes:


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

NorthAlabama said:


> here on premiere and roamio remotes:


Also note, the button was labelled "Aspect" on earlier remotes, and "Window" before that. That is to say, the button has pretty much always been there, but, it's only had a function since the HR10-250, and of course it's only had the preview window -> full screen function since the introduction of the HDUI, with the Premiere. But if you happen to have an older remote with an Aspect or Window button, it will do the same operation on a newer TiVo.

I mention this because I don't understand how jay_winter has missed the "Zoom" button, unless for some reason he actually doesn't have it.


----------



## jay_winter (Jan 13, 2004)

wmcbrine said:


> Also note, the button was labelled "Aspect" on earlier remotes, and "Window" before that. That is to say, the button has pretty much always been there, but, it's only had a function since the HR10-250, and of course it's only had the preview window -> full screen function since the introduction of the HDUI, with the Premiere. But if you happen to have an older remote with an Aspect or Window button, it will do the same operation on a newer TiVo.
> 
> I mention this because I don't understand how jay_winter has missed the "Zoom" button, unless for some reason he actually doesn't have it.


Ha-Ha! How indeed! I was confused by the reference to the "Zoom button" because I always knew this button as the "Aspect" button. I never learned of its latest function until now!

Thanks, wmcbrine!


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

WhiskeyTango said:


> Has Tivo changed and no longer uses the -> button to skip to the bottom?





jrtroo said:


> That works on all lists as well. This question is second only to those who don't know to use the zoom button to get to full screen content from the preview window.


Both the skip key and the Channel Up/Down key work when _*moving*_ an SP entry as well.


----------



## Diana Collins (Aug 21, 2002)

Ok, I feel totally stupid. I haven't used Tivo in a few years, and the Roamio is our first HD TiVo, so I never knew about skip's use in lists.

Thanks for educating me.


----------



## Jonathan_S (Oct 23, 2001)

lpwcomp said:


> Both the skip key and the Channel Up/Down key work when _*moving*_ an SP entry as well.


Although depending on where I'm moving it to the ability (in the HD interface) to simply type in a SP's new position in the list can be even handier.


----------

